# My next project 1979 VC Resolute



## swatcommander (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello, My next project (see photos) but I am confused, can anyone tell me, was the 1979 VC Resolute made with doors that open? see attached photos. I can't get my hands on the stove for another week or so.

While conducting research I see stoves that look just like the Resolute but the front of the stove opens (one big door see photo- red stove). If that make sense, is that a, Resolute Acclaim?

I want to make sure the VC (rusty) in the pictures is a Resolute.

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## defiant3 (Jul 7, 2016)

Rusty one's a Resolute, all right.  Resolute 3 in fact, best one they ever made.  You may want the 5 gallon bucket of PB Power Blaster to go with it though.  Resolute and Resolute Acclaim are commonly mistaken for one another.


----------



## defiant3 (Jul 7, 2016)

This time around for Pete's sake use Rutland brand paint and Furnace Cement.  I've never in 25 years heard of that stuff you used on the Vig., and jeepers I hope it holds together and doesn't smell TOO bad when it gets fired up. Rutland stuff is what they used t the factory, and what they send out with repair kits.  That or Stove Bright paint.  Best of luck!!


----------



## swatcommander (Jul 7, 2016)

defiant3 said:


> Rusty one's a Resolute, all right.  Resolute 3 in fact, best one they ever made.  You may want the 5 gallon bucket of PB Power Blaster to go with it though.  Resolute and Resolute Acclaim are commonly mistaken for one another.




Thank you so much. I will post pics when I get it after I finish with it.


----------



## swatcommander (Jul 7, 2016)

defiant3 said:


> This time around for Pete's sake use Rutland brand paint and Furnace Cement.  I've never in 25 years heard of that stuff you used on the Vig., and jeepers I hope it holds together and doesn't smell TOO bad when it gets fired up. Rutland stuff is what they used t the factory, and what they send out with repair kits.  That or Stove Bright paint.  Best of luck!!




I used Rutland Furnace Cement to seal the Vig. I  used Rust-Olem high heat on my Intrepid II and cured it outside and it held up well but I will try the paint you suggested.


----------



## begreen (Jul 7, 2016)

We had a Resolute 1 stove and loved it. It's sad to see that rusted stove so badly neglected. Looks like it may need sandblasting or many hours with a wire wheel brush on a drill. For painting I second using Stove Bright metallic black paint. That is what is often used on shipping woodstoves. Paint the stove outside or in a very well ventilated area and wear a mask. The fumes from this paint are very strong and can do brain damage. That said it is good paint for stoves and very commonly used.


----------



## Simonkenton (Jul 12, 2016)

I had a 1988 Resolute and that was a great stove! Sold it 6 years later along with the house it was in.
My mom still has that same year and model stove and burns it all the time, never had a problem with it.


----------



## swatcommander (Jul 13, 2016)

swatcommander said:


> Hello, My next project (see photos) but I am confused, can anyone tell me, was the 1979 VC Resolute made with doors that open? see attached photos. I can't get my hands on the stove for another week or so.
> 
> While conducting research I see stoves that look just like the Resolute but the front of the stove opens (one big door see photo- red stove). If that make sense, is that a, Resolute Acclaim?
> 
> ...




****Update***** I picked up the stove today and it's missing parts. I will take pics as soon as I can. Does anyone know where I can find a really good parts diagram??   I am not sure just yet when I will tackle this project, maybe I will start this weekend. I will take plenty of pics as I go.


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2016)

www.woodmanspartsplus.com


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2016)

begreen said:


> www.woodmanspartsplus.com


I also have this file for replacing the Resolute fireback sitting on my hard drive. Not sure if it will help.


----------



## swatcommander (Jul 14, 2016)

swatcommander said:


> ****Update***** I picked up the stove today and it's missing parts. I will take pics as soon as I can. Does anyone know where I can find a really good parts diagram??   I am not sure just yet when I will tackle this project, maybe I will start this weekend. I will take plenty of pics as I go.



One thing I know is missing is the bottom grate or grates. While I was doing research on these parts. I came across posts where people have ditched the grates, ash pan, and lined the bottom of the stove with fire brick. According to the posts they preferred this configuration better than the factory setup. Comments, feedback?


----------



## swatcommander (Jul 31, 2016)

swatcommander said:


> Hello, My next project (see photos) but I am confused, can anyone tell me, was the 1979 VC Resolute made with doors that open? see attached photos. I can't get my hands on the stove for another week or so.
> 
> While conducting research I see stoves that look just like the Resolute but the front of the stove opens (one big door see photo- red stove). If that make sense, is that a, Resolute Acclaim?
> 
> ...





Started working on the Resolute this morning  my progress so far and now disassembly begins more pics later as the journey continues.


----------



## swatcommander (Aug 1, 2016)

swatcommander said:


> Started working on the Resolute this morning  my progress so far and now disassembly begins more pics later as the journey continues.



Finally got the stove apart and years of dirt and debris fell out all over the driveway. I really didn't think the stove internally was that bad, aside from having to replace a few parts. It was severely neglected and I think it is a testament of how well these old stoves were built. I would rather rebuild this stove than go out and buy one new. Its something that I will appreciate every time I look at it and I love these old VC stoves.


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2016)

In good operating condition the Resolute is a pleasure to burn in. Thermostatic regulation keeps it from overheating small areas. Be sure to feed it fully seasoned wood to get the best performance out of it.


----------



## swatcommander (Aug 1, 2016)

swatcommander said:


> Finally got the stove apart and years of dirt and debris fell out all over the driveway. I really didn't think the stove internally was that bad, aside from having to replace a few parts. It was severely neglected and I think it is a testament of how well these old stoves were built. I would rather rebuild this stove than go out and buy one new. Its something that I will appreciate every time I look at it and I love these old VC stoves.



Can anyone tell me where fire brick would go in this stove, referring to picture 1?
I am willing to buy any used parts for this stove just let me know what you have.


----------

